# SPS #102



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just received my Double Black Canvas Micarta SPS from Jim. Fantastic slingshot. He's making me one of the G10 Apocalypse SPS right now. The second picture is my #102 with my Curly Koa SPS I got from Pop Shot.????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

For some reason pictures wont load.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

Boy i have one of these in black with blue spacers being made and i can't wait! Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is my #102 double black micarta with yellow spacers SPS


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a picture of my #102 and my Curly Koa #67 SPS


----------

